# So upset



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know if you all ever go on craigslist, but I am on their all the time for my area - cause you never know what you might find that you HAVE to have :0)

Well, tonight I got on to the pets section and found something that really bothered me - I am posting the post for you to read. 

email this posting to a friend spokane craigslist > pets 
please flag with care:

miscategorized 
prohibited 
spam/overpost 
best of craigslist 
needing

Reply to: see below
Date: 2008-01-09, 7:27PM PST


any and all unwanted animals.they would have 80 acres to run and to hide and possible have a spot on my wall if they gave me a challenge,live targets are the best.have been hunting for years and know how to make good kill shots without to much suffering,if wounded i will go in for the kill and make it fast..the sooner the better i just took my last goat and itching for another kill..i have a horse trailer so i can pick up anything from litters of puppies to horses...thanx again happy hunter ......rick 509 370 1XXX (I took the numbers out for his security)



â€¢	it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 534143189


No contact info? if the poster didn't include a phone number, email, or
other contact info, craigslist can notify them via email. 



Copyright Â© 2008 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum 

I was appalled. I have contacted over 30 people in both the county where the cell phone is from and the county that I live in. Also the animal shelters and the local TV news and newspaper. I am just so sick to my stomach. I posted that I have contacted all these people and that I encouraged others to write to everyone also. I have received almost 15 emails from other people here that wanted a copy of the original post so that they to could start emailing people and calling local law enforcement. Another lady, her hubby is a computer techy guy for the police department and he is taking it to his supervisor tommorrow. So hopefully we can catch this jerk before he hurts anymore people or animals.

Just had to vent


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my!! He must be really wacko! I couldn't imagine somebody that woudl do that to live animals! Shooting live animals doesn't make you a better hunter or a better shot.

Idiots


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is against the true hunters code of honor I am sure most hunters would be appauled, I would also call the game warden and hunting clubs because it is guys like him that give hunting a bad name.

I am glad you are taking action and not just venting


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Was that phone number legit? I somehow doubt it. Sounds like a jerk with too much time on his hands, stirring up trouble.
I'm surprised that post wasn't pulled immediately.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, Good for you for your quick thinking. Have you heard from the Humane society yet? I would also for sure call the sheriff.
i would almost wonder if he WANTS to be arrested, other wise I can not believe he would be so dumb to post this.

OH, by the way I LOVE Craigs list


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was also thinking on the lines of moonspinner that he wanted to see how much of a stir he could arrouse.

also the number isn't all there - unless you removed a digit.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I honestly did not try the phone number, because I was scared if the person really was true, that I would loose my mind!

The post was made after all offices were closed, however, I am going to try to do follow up calls today. 

Craigslist did pull the ad immediately along with everyone flagging the ad. I got a response from craigslist within 5 minutes of emailing them and they are on board and willing to help police by releasing the email address that the person used to post the post. That way it can be tracked through an ISP.

I thought also that it might be a child or stupid adult, however, regardless, they need to be held accountable for what they have done.

I was a wreck all night last night, but I am happy to say, the emails that I have received have been wonderful and people are really helping to keep the contacts coming and emailing contacts to prosecute this person.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just received a message from the local shelter. She said that she called to speak with the person listed on the phone number, and he is not the one who posted the ad. 

She said that the person is going to contact local authorities and also craigslist to find out who posted the ad and prosecute the person.

Woo-Hoo maybe justice will prevail!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow - someone using another person's identity! 

Glad things are moving in the right direction for getting justice or getting rid of the sick clown


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah, they called the phone number and it had a company name on it. Then she tracked the company down, and asked to speak to the owner, and it was Rick. Poor guy had no idea what was going on.

They are wondering if it is a disgruntled employee.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm that would help to explain it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes.... I hope they prosecute the little punk! I wish you could do public whoopin's for people like this!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow, I am definatly glad to hear that some people are trying to track this guy down! It just makes me furious to think someone would actually do this (or just trying to be funny)!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok thats just sick, hunting deer and stuff with a tag is one thing. But hunting livestock for the sheer fun of it is just sick, especially the fact that he mentions whole litters of puppies and whatnot. Who would send their animals their??
The area code is right for the eastern washington area as there are enough digets in the number, i can't tell if its a cell phone or not. I would be in fear that he would call me back, caller id can be scary these days. I thought about calling the number asking for rick and if he said this is him just quietly hanging up, but with caller id i wouldn;t want him calling me back. besides its so easy to trace a phone number to an adress now. No even living all the way across the state not a good idea even in fear of ongoing harrassment. I think you did right by calling the news stations and papers and animal control. There might be someone that you can contact on craigslist about it as well.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Rick is actually not the man that posted this - he was oblivious to what was going on until this morning AND it is a work cell phone. I talked with his boss this morning, and the poor guy was getting AWEFUL phone calls this morning from people that saw the post. They are working with the police and craigslist to get the info of who posted this crude "joke"


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh im so glad, hopefully this is just someones idea of a sick joke and i hope the person who posted this rightfully gets punishment for it.
beth


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

The thought of that just sickens me! That's horrible! I can understand hunting deer and whatnot, with a permit, and killing them quickly, and humanely then at least the meat is used... but to shoot litters of puppies! And the person said:

"live targets are the best.have been hunting for years and know how to make good kill shots without to much suffering,if wounded i will go in for the kill and make it fast..the sooner the better i just took my last goat and itching for another kill."

oh, what fun it must be, shooting innocent animals trapped in a pen without causing too much suffering! And if he misses, and they do suffer "to much" at least it will be over with quick... Oh, yes, that must be great, I can just imagine how they would be itching to do it again!

Sorry, but I can't understand how that's anyone's idea of fun :veryangry: 

The poor guy Rick, what a mess. Even if it was 'payback' or 'a joke' it is in no way, shape, or form, okay, and the idea is horrendous even if nobody did this. What an underhanded thing to do to that man.

Sorry, just reading that really got me, and I needed to vent.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Yeah Emily.. that really got me too. Goodness Gracious.. people these days.. . That is just pathetic. Absolutely pathetic. Even if it was a joke. Ugggghhhh!!!!!!! I sure hope they get him Allison. Keep us posted.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

THat's horrible! I didn't even know you could list animals on Craiglist.I hunt and that is definately not what it's about.That is just sickening!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I cannot believe the nerve of some people!!!! I hope they do catch the person responsible and make him do some time behind bars!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a local news channel call me yesterday, and they are looking at putting it on the air and their websight. If they put it on their site, I will let you all know.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow this certainly is getting quite the hype. 

Unfortunatly I just think that is all the person really wants and is probably sitting back laughing. Sick sick people


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, 

But with as much as people are writing into the news and police station, I don't think that person will be laughing so much here shortly, at least I hope


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

omg my mouth just dropped open i cant beileve someone can do that. Thats so not true hunting.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know that they are still on the case, and I am hoping that the subpeona is granted here soon. I have not heard back from the person who owns the cell phone for a few days. But I will let you know as things progress or I hear something!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

lacy_94 said:


> Thats so not true hunting.


says the girl who puts fake antlers on her goats :lol:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh bob you are so mean!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!! That is hilarious!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree with Stacy.Bob!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

ROFL!!!!!!! That is mean though :wink: hehehehe.....


----------

